# Corte de pelo



## la_mei

Com es diria en català "corte de pelo", "tall de pèl"? A mi em sona una mica com si fos un tros de carn... com ho dieu vosaltres?


----------



## lasaiki

Jo dic "tallar el cabell". Pèro mai no havia pensat en el substantiu.


----------



## avellanainphilly

Jo en diria 'pentinat' (tot i que és més general que 'corte de pelo') o, si vols ser més literal, potser 'tallat de cabell' (però de 'pèl', no, eh?)


----------



## la_mei

No sé, suposo que jo sempre dic el pèl perquè faig la traducció directa de l'espanyol que és el que sempre he escoltat en aquests casos. A mi el que no m'acaba d'agradar és el verb "tallar". 

Pot ser també podria dir-se "fer-se un pentinat"? Encara que pot o no incluir el tall...


----------



## avellanainphilly

ara què hi penso, no dieu 'monyo', vosaltres, en comptes de 'cabell'? (vull dir en el País Valencià)


----------



## la_mei

Sí però crec que és un barbarisme.


----------



## betulina

Hola,

Suposo que depèn una mica del context, perquè és veritat que el substantiu no el fem anar gaire. Si és per una llista de preus d'una perruqueria, per exemple, jo em decantaria pel verb, "tallar"; si és en una frase com ara "me gusta tu corte de pelo", segurament seria "pentinat", com diu l'Avellana.

De tota manera, tinc entès que si fem servir "cabells" per algun lloc, seria en plural. "cabell" fa referència a un únic pèl del cap, i "pèl" als de la resta del cos, el "vello" castellà.


----------



## la_mei

Moltes gràcies a tots!

Ho tinc una  mica més clar ara... encara que em sona estrany "tallar" però suposo que és perquè no em talle a sovint el cabell i no l'utilitze prou


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

On vaig a tallar-me el cabell hi ha un rètol que anuncia:

Tall infantil  ......
Tall adult   .......
Tall jubilat.........
etc.


----------



## Keiria

betulina said:


> De tota manera, tinc entès que si fem servir "cabells" per algun lloc, seria en plural. "cabell" fa referència a un únic pèl del cap


 
Jo de vegades faig servir cabell per a referir-me a tots els cabells del cap. Però com que m'has fet dubtar  ho he buscat al diec: 

cabell
*1 *_1 _m. [LC] Pèl que surt a la pell del crani de l’espècie humana. Cabells negres, rossos, castanys, blancs. Cabells llargs, curts. Cabells esbullats. Cabells a lloure. Néixer els cabells. Caure els cabells. Pentinar, arrissar, tallar, els cabells. El gruix d’un cabell. 
*1 *_2 _m. [LC] Conjunt dels cabells. Caure el cabell. Tenir algú tot el cabell blanc. 
...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

betulina said:


> Hola,
> 
> Suposo que depèn una mica del context, perquè és veritat que el substantiu no el fem anar gaire. Si és per una llista de preus d'una perruqueria, per exemple, jo em decantaria pel verb, "tallar"; si és en una frase com ara "me gusta tu corte de pelo", segurament seria "pentinat", com diu l'Avellana.
> 
> De tota manera, tinc entès que si fem servir "cabells" per algun lloc, seria en plural. "cabell" fa referència a un únic pèl del cap, i "pèl" als de la resta del cos, el "vello" castellà.


 
Jo també ho tinc entès així:

"La Maria porta els cabells llargs", en comptes de "La Maria porta el cabell llarg".

"Fes servir aquest xampú quan et rentis els cabells", en comptes de "quan et rentis el cabell".


----------



## ampurdan

Això és el que diu el _Diccionari castellà-català_ d'Enciclopèdia Catalana (3a edició):

corte 1 
*5 *(_acción de cortar el pelo_) tallada _f. __El corte de pelo le costará mil pesetas, _la tallada de cabells li costarà mil pessetes. 

"Tallada de cabells", a mí em sona molt bé, però no es refereix al pentinat. Després continua:

*6 *(_manera_) tallat. _Llevas un corte muy bonito, _portes un tallat molt bonic. 

Aleshores, seria "tallat de cabells", com han suggerit abans.


----------



## Guybrush_11

avellanainphilly said:


> ara què hi penso, no dieu 'monyo', vosaltres, en comptes de 'cabell'? (vull dir en el País Valencià)



Jo també he escoltat i emprat la paraula "monyo". I pel que veig deu ser més típica de la part del País Valencià.


----------

